# Close To Buying 230Rs - Questions Please!



## PicRR

Hey Outbackers,

New to the site and hoping to learn as much as possible. Have been looking at lighter toy haulers but keep coming back to the 230 RS/TRS. Really like the layout and RV comforts over most out there. 
I am looking for a toy hauler which will see regular use going to the racetrack with one or two sport bikes and associated cargo.

Questions are:

1. Any racers/track day riders out there who can comment on the amount of abuse the 230 will take with our regular punishment? I'd be installing Pit Bull restraints to secure.

2. Any problems with belly pan clearance on the ramp?

3. I have heard there can be issues with these type of walls, any comments?

4. What is a reasonable low temperature that you can be comfortable in with the Arctic Barrier insulation?

Most of my other questions have already been answered, many right here, thanks!

Happy Outbacking! (Hopefully soon for me too),
Pic


----------



## pcrevelli

PicRR said:


> Hey Outbackers,
> 
> New to the site and hoping to learn as much as possible. Have been looking at lighter toy haulers but keep coming back to the 230 RS/TRS. Really like the layout and RV comforts over most out there.
> I am looking for a toy hauler which will see regular use going to the racetrack with one or two sport bikes and associated cargo.
> 
> Questions are:
> 
> 1. Any racers/track day riders out there who can comment on the amount of abuse the 230 will take with our regular punishment? I'd be installing Pit Bull restraints to secure.
> 
> 2. Any problems with belly pan clearance on the ramp?
> 
> 3. I have heard there can be issues with these type of walls, any comments?
> 
> 4. What is a reasonable low temperature that you can be comfortable in with the Arctic Barrier insulation?
> 
> Most of my other questions have already been answered, many right here, thanks!
> 
> Happy Outbacking! (Hopefully soon for me too),
> Pic


We haul a quad and a dirt bike in our 230rs, so my equipment is different than what you intend to haul, but I'll chime in any way.

First off, I would have agree with you on "keep coming back to the 230rs". My wife and I went through the same scenario, and found nothing close to what this trailer had to offer, that fit our camping style so well.

Although the load capacity of the 230rs is over 2000 lbs.,the garage is only rated for 1000 lbs. I don't know how much your sport bikes each weigh.

I have read that guys who haul Harley's, have trouble with high centering on the ramps, but it has not been a problem for my toys.

I have had no issues with my walls yet (I assume you are talking about the interior garage walls), but I have only owned it a few months, with about 800 miles of hauling so far. They do seem like they could be very easily damaged, and I have had visions in my mind of the garage looking like the inside of a blender after a long bumpy ride if something came loose. Because of that, I installed lots of E-Track through bolted to the floor to secure any possible load. This turned out to be quite a project, but for me, was worth every second and dollar invested. It makes securing loads in different configurations quick, and easy. Stock, these things only come with four D-rings screwed (NOT THROUGH BOLTED) into the floor. I would never trust them to hold a motorcycle over bumps for very long. So far, that, and the fact that these have no slide covers, have been the only disappointment with the trailer.

I'm in California, and I've been told that I don't even know what cold weather really is. Sorry I can't help there. I have heard that folks in colder climates use electric blankets in the rear slide, but you would need to be plugged in for that. Just know that the furnace fan is one of the largest drains on your batty(s) if you're not plugged in.

If you do not have hook ups at the track, just realize that the water and holding tanks are not particularly large on these light weight trailers, so you need to camp accordingly. I mostly dry camp, and so far, my longest trip has been four days, but I was able to take a quick shower every night. The gray tank definitely fills up fast.

The other mod I did that helped a lot for my style of camping, was to fabricate a removable storage basket that plugs into receiver's off the back. This allows me to carry gas, firewood, and other dirty / smelly cargo outside, and helps offset the tongue weight.

I hope this information helps, and good luck with whatever you decide on.


----------



## PicRR

Thanks for the response. That info does help, ESPECIALLY about the d-rings! The Pit Bulls will help that part.

What I meant about the walls was, there seems to be two schools of thought about the pinch rolled walls, their strength, lasting, etc. 
I know there will be pluses and minuses with both but wondered what people's actual experiences with them have been.

Pic


----------



## cdawrld

I can say I was comfortable with overnights at 26f and day time around 40f. Lower than these temps and your going to have issues with freezing water lines.


----------



## Northern Ninja

I haul two sport bikes in my 280RS regularly without issue. I also use the Pitbull restraints, and love them. You will need a ramp extension or they will bottom out on the ramp. I just made one that's about a foot tall and three feet long, and it solved the problem.


----------



## PicRR

Thanks folks, that really helps.


----------

